# MAK 2 Star or REC TEC 700?



## bigfoot21075 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I THINK I have my selection down to two - the MAK 2 Star and the REC TEC 700. Both are stellar, both made in the USA, both have upgraded igniters, both seem to have excellent PID controllers. Am i missing something that elevates one above the other?


----------



## ross77 (Apr 16, 2018)

The Mak is made in the USA. RecTec is based out of Atlanta but the smoker is made in China. If you can afford a Mak, get it. 

I have a RecTec but the Mak is a pretty sweet smoker.


----------



## gr8day (Apr 18, 2018)

There is a huge difference in build quality and performance between the two and even though their both PG's, it's sort of like comparing a Mercedes to a Hyundai. The MAK has a more sophisticated controller, the flame zone makes it better for grilling, helps the MAK come up to temps quicker (even when using indirect) and uses less fuel. If you look at the flame zone and how it's designed it forces the heat upward even when cooking indirect instead forcing the heat into the belly of the grill and then around the grease tray.


----------



## ross77 (Apr 18, 2018)

You’re talking a $1,500 difference. Add another $100 for the 2nd shelf to get it equal in cooking area. 

Have you also considered a Memphis?


----------



## schlotz (Apr 19, 2018)

*Buy-once, Cry-once*  Get the MAK!


----------



## phatbac (Apr 19, 2018)

schlotz said:


> *Buy-once, Cry-once*  Get the MAK!



I agree, get the best bang for your buck out of the gate. And for my money i would want he MAK.

Just my $0.02,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## bregent (Apr 19, 2018)

ross77 said:


> You’re talking a $1,500 difference. Add another $100 for the 2nd shelf to get it equal in cooking area.
> 
> Have you also considered a Memphis?



Yep, since you're in the MAK $$ ballpark you should also look into the Memphis line.


----------



## bigfoot21075 (Apr 20, 2018)

bregent said:


> Yep, since you're in the MAK $$ ballpark you should also look into the Memphis line.



I looked at the Memphis briefly - I agree, it is a stellar grill. However, keep in mind my budget started aTRaeger level, I just knew from the previous stint with a Traeger Texas that was not the one for me. THEN I saw well for a few dollars more I can get a Yoder or a Rec Tec, then I saw WELLLLLL for a few dollars MORE I can get a MAK. There has to be a cap to this insanity somewhere! I may even sell my Large BGE and Smkin it #3 Electric smopker to partially fund this journey. Anyone near Maryland want a great package deal? :D


----------



## ross77 (Apr 20, 2018)

I was in the same situation. I saw an $800 Traeger at Costco then it spiraled out from there. It stopped at Rec Tec. I just couldn’t justify going over $1500.


----------



## jakester (Apr 23, 2018)

MAK 2 is a sweet smoker but both the Rec Tec and MAK will produce some awesome smoked meat so should you spend the extra money is up to you.


----------



## bigfoot21075 (Apr 24, 2018)

jakester said:


> MAK 2 is a sweet smoker but both the Rec Tec and MAK will produce some awesome smoked meat so should you spend the extra money is up to you.


I talked to someone over at Rec Tec last night. They actually answered their phone in 2 rings! He was very knowledgable and nothing bad to say about the MAK 2 star.

I told him about my Traeger disaster and my general wants. As it turns out he also has Big Green Eggs but like many they sit dormant now. The Rec Tec comes with a 6 year bumber to bumper warranty, that is the BEST warranty I have ever seen on a device like this. We talked about fan designs, heat distribution Controllers. I did see where Rec Tech uses a controller from Roanoke Controls the same people who supply Memphis Grills.

It loos like for me the Rec Tec RT700, with 200 lbs of pellets and a folding front shelf for $1500.00 deliverd is a smokin hot (sorry had to) deal. That leaves an addtional $1200.00 to buy ribs, brisket, and butts with.

THANKS Everyone for your help and input - I hope to order it Wednesday.


----------



## schlotz (Apr 24, 2018)

Sounds like a good choice for you.  Congrats and let's see some QViews :)


----------



## Jenneau Ranch (Aug 4, 2018)

We bought a MAK a few years ago we've have had nothing but problems. I think the fact it has a more sophisticated design is part the problem.
About six months in, we started having problems getting a temperature above 200. It just wouldn't heat up. We've been on the phone with MAK Grills more times then we can count. The fire rod went out twice. MAK Grills has sent us parts numerous times and we even tried switching pellets but it's sill not working right. We paid out of pocket to replace the fire starter and now it never goes off after the fire is started and burns everything all the way to the pellet bin. You should see the smoke coming out of the pellet bin...
We're giving up. BTW...the Treager (made in China) that we bought 6 years earlier still works.


----------



## Lookn4u (Aug 6, 2018)

Love the Rec Tec 700 Bull.


----------



## bigfoot21075 (Aug 7, 2018)

Now that i have had mt Rec Tec 700 for 3 months and just pulled my second amazingly good brisket off of it, i can say beyond any doubt the Rec Tec is a fantastic device. It is easy enough where I can use it on weeknights and seems VERY efficient on pellet use. I even made a Lasagna on it....


----------



## texomakid (Aug 7, 2018)

That Rec Tec 700 seems to be very popular and well liked by many on this forum. It all boils down to what you are looking for. I learned a long time ago you don't have to spend a fortune to get quality but more times than not you get what you pay for. Good luck with your choice.


----------

